#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-27
<billybigrigger_> howdy all
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-29
<billybigrigger> anyone here listen to Deadmau5?
<billybigrigger> just been listening to their new album today, love it, never listened to them before but it's good shite
<billybigrigger> thank you need for speed ost :)
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-30
<a1234567890> speak none and happy new year 2011
<a1234567890> this year i prepare 4 new calendar book for the iia overseas that due to the deal the home works and administration contact for the concern that will helps and the associates...
<a1234567890> i andraw
<a1234567890> for the new coming year that will shares the global and world wide situation that concern the cherish the deep thoughts in concern and fellow that comer the seen the unseen sparkle that signs that old chances to come to an by_load_chances that labor and machine_associated that human-nature and dutied to the deal with also the desk of piles of files that cooling down the shell that wook with.Chances is nor the same,Labor and Wor
<a1234567890> ks by Humane...deep the dim never fade off for the Earth and future of solar plate...2011~...
<IdleOne> wat!
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-31
 * KombuchaKip is thrilled for the global premier of Zeitgeist 3: http://www.zeitgeistmovingforward.com/
<txwikinger> Ahoy.. what is going on in Canada?
<BobJonkman> Ahoy!  Fog and rain in Waterloo.  Where are you, txwikinger?
<txwikinger> Hey BobJonkman: I am in Kitchener - home now
<txwikinger> was on Chickopee the whole day
<txwikinger> Started toget foggy and rainy after sunset
<BobJonkman> So, you know about fog and rain.  I thought you were out of the country from your question "What is going on in Canada?"
<txwikinger> Well.. I am only in one spot in Canada and Canada is huge :D
<txwikinger> but yes... the question was a little misleading :)
<BobJonkman> True.  There's no one definitive spot
<txwikinger> I am surprised at the lack of stores selling alpine ski equipment around here
<txwikinger> My boots broke ... first times I used them for 20 years.. so I guess the material lost its strength
<Symphoniiie> Salut
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I think I'm going to do the Ubuntu Hour on the second Wednesday again in Jan.
<dscassel> Things are very hectic right now. Next Wednesday seems too soon.
<BobJonkman> Suits me, I think.
<dscassel> Excellent. :)
<dscassel> txwikinger: You should come too. :)
<dscassel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/613/detail/
<BobJonkman> OK, Ubuntu Google calendar updated: Waterloo Ubuntu Hour now on 12 January:  https://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=bXY2OW5tY3Y0cWJ2cm1kYW9sdWhxZ2kzc3NfMjAxMTAxMDZUMDEwMDAwWiBtbGw1OGZybWxscmxsZmtzZ2QxMnQzaDdjc0Bn&ctz=America/New_York
<dscassel> I'll put the word out this weekend...
 * ZykoticK9 Wishes everyone a happy (and safe) New Year's Eve and all the best in 2011!
<IdleOne> thank you dude. Same to you :)
<txwikinger> dscassel: I have to check my calendar.. already lots on it for January, but I will try to make it
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-01
<Yompa> A bit in advance (depending on zone): Happy New Year Canada!
<IdleOne> .•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆ ★ ☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
<IdleOne>  ╔╗╔╦══╦═╦═╦╗╔╗ ★ ★ ★
<IdleOne>  ║╚╝║══║═║═║╚╝║ ☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
<IdleOne>  ║╔╗║╔╗║╔╣╔╩╗╔╝ ★ NEW YEAR ☆ 2011
<IdleOne>  ╚╝╚╩╝╚╩╝╚╝═╚╝ ￥☆★☆★☆￥ ★☆
<Yompa> Happy new year, east & central.. you other guys..not yet :-)
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, excellent!  Happy new year, and all the best in 2011!
<KombuchaKip> Happy new year everyone!
<txwikinger> Happy New Year  IdleOne :)
<txwikinger> Happy New Year Canada
<FiReSTaRT> happy new year to you roo txwikinger and everyone else on #ubuntu-ca :)
<FiReSTaRT> roo=too
 * FiReSTaRT can't wait to be done with the renos to finally have some free time :P
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-02
<KombuchaKip> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1243138/Still-glowing-strong-109-years-worlds-oldest-lightbulb.html
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-27
<KombuchaKip> Anyone going to the Ubuntu Vancouver Holiday Celebration this Friday? http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver/events/43440742/t/ea1_grp/?rv=ea1
<Masconomet-> Hello people of canadia
<Masconomet-> do I need passport to get there from US and back?
<BluesKaj> Hey All
<genii-around> Hi BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi genii-around , did you have a Merry Christmas ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Lots of travelling... Greyhound from Toronto to London... car with sister and brother-in-law to Sarnia... car with mom to Niagara Falls and back to Sarnia... back to London... Greyhound last night home. But was good, got to see lots of family
<BluesKaj> cool , family is important ..Son and his family ,  our Daughter came for Christmas , so it was nice , and it even snowed :)
<genii-around> I wouldn't mind some snow. Doesn't quite feel like the holidays without it, really
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-29
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<bregma> had to light the second stove today, it's -20 outside and 5 inside
<bregma> needed the cookstove going anyway to make the traditional new-years tourtiere
<bregma> don't understand why the dog is so enthusiastic about going out for a walk, though
<DarwinSurvivor> bregma: was the dog still as enthusiastic after finding out it was even colder *outside*?
<pangolin> 5C in the house?
<pangolin> that is COLD
<dscassel> No indoor plumbing, I'm guessing?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-30
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-31
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bregma> good day
<BluesKaj> , Happy New Year All ! , see you next year :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-01
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all and Happy New Year !
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-25
<BloodyLizard> merry Christmas everyone
<BobJonkman1> Merry Christmas, BloodyLizard!
<BloodyLizard> thanks Bob
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-26
<dscassel> merry Christmas!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-28
<BobJonkman1> Happy Friday!  Is there anyone who lives near Sidney BC?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-29
<mcpherrin> BobJonkman1: I live near Sidney BC on a solar-system scale of "near" :-P
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-30
<BobJonkman1> mcpherrin: Thanx, I need you to pop over to install Xubuntu on a friend's PC.  Shouldn't take to long, on solar-system scale of "time"...  :))
<mcpherrin> BobJonkman1: I'll probably be in Sidney in the next decade or so :P
#ubuntu-ca 2014-12-23
<aviationcomputer> hello
#ubuntu-ca 2014-12-25
<kaka> hi everybody
<kaka> my ubuntu showing 69 packages can be updated  30 updates are security updates
<kaka> how to do this
#ubuntu-ca 2015-12-23
<boothell> hi everyone
<boothell> my linux system has  been down for two days
<boothell> i deleted /boot files
<boothell> because it was complaining that /boot was full
<boothell> i know... im an idiot
<boothell> my system couldnt boot... and I have done my best to restore it
<boothell> im looking for help...
<boothell> anyone here?
#ubuntu-ca 2017-01-01
<oracology> Happy New Year!
#ubuntu-ca 2017-12-26
<BobJonkman> Apparently, Ubuntu 17.10 can corrupt your BIOS. Lenovo laptops are identified, but other makes/models are also affected.
<BobJonkman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<BobJonkman> via https://gtalug.org/pipermail/talk/2017-December/005703.html
<diogenes_> BobJonkman, there's always huge troubles with lenovo laptops, earlier there was a problem with proprietary raid that you could not install linux at all
<diogenes_> now this bios
<diogenes_> lenovo just doesn't care about anything else than windows and I wouldn't recommend lenovo to anyone who intend to use linux on it
#ubuntu-ca 2017-12-27
<willwh> hmm
<willwh> we 're running thinkpad's in the office
<willwh> not hardware form that list though
<willwh> but it sure does make me nervous :/
 * willwh waves to genii
<willwh> where is the coffee at? :D
<genii> In ma tummy!
 * genii makes a fresh pot and slides willwh a topped-up mug
<willwh> tyty
<willwh> I hope you're well sir
<willwh> it took me ~7 years, but finally working for a shop that runs linux infra, and all of the dev staff too......
<willwh> a dream come true ;)
<willwh> been here a month so far, and, it's amazing! :D
<willwh> i.e. servers, workstations, etc -> all debian based (yee haw)
<genii> Very nice!
<genii> I'm pretty sore from sleeping on my nephew's Boy Scout cot over Christmas and then shovelling snow and chipping ice today. But otherwise good :)
<genii> At least there's coffee, and later, beer.
<willwh> yes, yes, yes
<willwh> :D
